# Web-Adresse bei Weiterleitung nicht ändern



## Miraculixx (4. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe keine ahnung, ob ich mit meinem Thema hier richtig bin. Falls nicht, dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn es jemand für mich in den richtigen Bereich verschieben kann - THX!

Also folgendes Problem:

Ich habe folgende Domain: http://www.muettergegenatomgefahr.at
Die Homepage, die unter dieser Domain erscheinen soll, liegt hier: http://www.n-design.biz/muetter/html

Das Problem dabei ist, dass, wenn man die Seite http://www.muettergegenatomgefahr.at aufruft, durch die Weiterleitung der wirkliche Speicherort von der Seite in der Adresszeile steht. Es sollte aber weiterhin die richtige ursprüngliche Domain oben stehen.

Meine Frage nun:
Ist es irgendwie möglich, diese Änderung der Adresse zu umgehen? Also dass der Betrachter zwar weitergeleitet wird, aber dass immer http://www.muettergegenatomgefahr.at in der Adresszeile steht.
Ich hab zwar nicht wirklich viel Ahnung davon, aber vielleicht lässt sich da mit so skripts wie ModRewrite was machen?

Herzlichen Dank jedenfalls schon mal für eure Hilfe!

PS: In der Konfiguration für die Domain habe ich so gut wie keinen Freiraum. Ich kann nur einstellen, auf welchen Link die Domain weiterleiten soll - mehr nicht.


----------



## Gumbo (4. März 2007)

Das ist nur mit einem Frame möglich oder der Server fungiert als Proxy.


----------



## Miraculixx (4. März 2007)

Naja mit einem Frame lässt sich das nicht lösen.

http://www.muettergegenatomgefahr.at ist nur eine Domain - ich habe nicht die möglichkeit, da auch etwas abzuspeichern (wie zb. eine html datei).

Und wie meinst du das mit dem Proxy?


----------



## pamax (4. März 2007)

Hi,

ein Proxy ist etwas sehr kompliziertes.(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_(Rechnernetz)) Und ich glaube von der Performance auch nicht gerade berauschend. Im groben: Url an Proxy Server -> Proxy-Server gibt Url an Ziel-Server ->Ziel Server gibt Dateien an Proxy-Server weiter(z.b. index.html)->Proxy-Server gibt Dateien an User weiter.

pMx

[Offtopic] ICH BIN FÜR ATOMKRAFT  [/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Miraculixx (4. März 2007)

Naja was ein Proxy macht, das weiß ich schon.
Ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich so etwas in meinem Fall realisieren kann?

PS: Ist mir egal ob du für oder gegen Atomkraft bist - ist ja nicht meine Seite  Ich habe nur teilweise mitgeholfen die zu machen.


----------

